# What to expect from my 10 week old



## Elizabeth Anne

I'm a new dog owner...I did research and really thought I knew what I was getting into, but I'm struggling understanding potty training.

I'm thinking Maltese are different than most puppies...maybe because they're so tiny? 

What would you be doing with a 10 week old? (I am kind of upset the breeder let me have her so early, but that's beside the point).

I am home with her almost all day. She is constantly by my side. I take her to her pee pads every 30-60 minutes, sometimes more. She sniffs around and doesn't have a clue-then next thing I know, she's squatted and peed on my floor. I don't freak out, but I say "No Layla!" and put her on the pee pad. When she starts to poop, I swiftly pick her up and let her finish the job on the pee pad. 

We put her in her crate at night and when we're gone. It has a pee pad in it. She barks all night long. I'm exhausted. (We've had her 5 nights now). 

Am I doing things right? I wish I had a Maltese owner friend who could talk me through this. That's where you guys come in :you rock:


----------



## mdbflorida

Yes, it sounds about right. Because she came to you early she wasn't quite ready. Do you have her night crate by you so she can see you? That would help. Boo sleep in his right next to our bed. Potty training just takes time. We started with every 30 minutes and gradually increased it. Give her a treat when she does it right. BTW, what part of the world are you in?


----------



## Kathleen

It sounds like you are doing great 
You must be exhausted! I remember it well.
She is so young. She may not fully have control yet, and it also could be that things just haven't "clicked" for her yet. It will happen. She will get it. It might take a couple of weeks since she is still young.
When you catch her going, just be careful not to yell no. I know it is frustrating. I have read that instead of saying no you should say oops in a matter of fact way. If you yell or sound mad they can get the idea that they should not go in front of you and then they hide and do it.

For sleeping at night, she probably misses her mom and littermates. We had a little stuffed toy that made a heartbeat noise. It was by Petstages and they have them at Petsmart or Petco. You could also try one of the pheremone sprays or diffusers that releases a scent that reminds them of their mother, like DAP, or you could put a towel or piece of clothing with you scent on it in with her.
If possible you could consider putting her crate on a table next to your bed so she can see you and so you can reach over and pet her if she cries. I slept with one hand in the crate for the first week!

Hang in there! Dont forget to take lots of pictures - they grow so fast!


----------



## kilodzul

One useful trick: next time she'll pee somewhere, use pee pad to wipe it. Puppies do their business where the smell of pee is the strongest, so make sure this place is pee pad. But don't worry, she'll get it.
As for night barking, she probably just hates that she's being isolated from you, so I would place the crate near my bed for the first couple of nights.
What I did with 11 weeks old puppy is: playing with her, exercising her so she would be tired at nights or when left alone, inviting people to my house so she could socialize with them, taking her to walks in her carrier so she could observe the world even before completing her shots and teaching her basic tricks and commands. Believe me, it will make your life more easy later and it's great way to bond with puppy! Don't worry if she won't learn right away, puppies have short attention spam, so do it in couple of short sessions daily. Here's great methods of teaching tricks I used: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIdKdba_Wmo&list=PL0C724F6F6A597540]Teach a Puppy to Sit | Teacher's Pet With Victoria Stilwell - YouTube[/ame]
Oh, and encouraging her to play at her own - for the first week she would cry every time I stopped paying attention to her, so it's important to show them that it's ok be more independent. 
Good luck!


----------



## Furbabies mom

I know that this must be frustrating and tiring for you. It will get better. Just keep taking her to the pee pad, and when you catch her going, praise her like she won the lottery! ! She'll eventually get it! Some dogs take longer than others, but with consistency, praise and a little treat, she'll get it!! Keep her close to you at night and Kathleen offered good suggestions about a shirt or something with your scent. Just keep it up, you'll see that it gets better!!! I have 4, and two were puppies at the same tine! If I can do it, you can too!!!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## SammieMom

You are in the beginning of all of it. She misses her momma and liter mates. It's great your home a lot. But even so, I would purchase a PEN for her. If you don't have one already, I recommend buying this PEN for your puppy. And you can use it when you leave instead of the crate. I used a 6 panel pen for my puppies, and still use it on occasion for adults. It's a life saver and gives them their own little home. 
The idea is that they will pee on the pads in the PEN and learn to go to the pads, then you graduate to the designated PAD area in your home or outdoor walk them which ever you choose. Many here do both. I used 6 panels as it holds bed water, food and toys nicely and they can grow into it. I used a middle size crate (not the tiny one) at night by bed so you can leave food / water down all the time at this age for new puppies. Good luck and hang in there, they are worth it! 

http://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Indoor-Outdoor-Plastic-Panels/dp/B000FS6INU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381927554&sr=8-1&keywords=iris+pens

(I bought a roll/piece of vynl flooring at home depot and put under the pen until they were older. was about 20.00)

PS-I have never seen this pen in a pet store. But Deborah (below post) has a good one from target I think it was.


----------



## SammieMom

Maybe if you add your location someone here may be close to you. Never know.


----------



## Grace'sMom

Good tips here...

I want to say: Make sure the pads are in an xpen, and make sure every inch of the area inside the xpen is covered by a pad. You usually have to start with like 3-4 pads so they have the whole space, and over many months you remove one pad at a time until they only need one down.

If you do it inside the xpen, she has no where to go *but* on a pad. Take her over and stand or sit by it, and wait until she potties. If she doesn't, pick her up and HOLD her for 5-10 minutes then put her back into the pen.

Say whatever words you are using for potty and happy baby voice when she does it... a good treat helps, as well (just tiny treat).... Please don't scold her, even if it isn't a raised voice. She doesn't know what she is doing.

Keep consistent, and it will pay off.

For sleep - she misses her mom. She's used to sleeping in a puppy pile with her mom.

Is the crate by your bed so you can touch her at night?

I was never able to let Grace cry all night.... she slept in a little laundry basket at the top of my bed...never had any issues.

Just read this is your first dog ever...... 

So.... Maltese specifically are VERY social dogs. They require a lot of attention and companionship. They do not do well left alone. And for a 10 week puppy that is really important. She shouldn't be left alone for more than 3-4 hours tops.


----------



## SammieMom

Yes, Tori is right, cover the floor with pads in the pen then remove them as she learns. should not take long for her to use a pad in a pen. Of course this is if you own nice size pen with pads on floor, I would leave her in the pen till she goes on her own, then start taking her out after you notice she has gone. the pen will also help with separation anxiety. if you hold her all day, constantly she will become more dependent on this too. You need to socialize her well with family and friends, but let her get accustomed to being alone in her pen too. It's a balancing act. But this will make it easier when you leave them. I think it's probably particularly hard on the singletons after leaving the liter.


----------



## The A Team

Definitely use an Xpen (exercise pen). Get a pen large enough to hold a pee pad, a bed, food and water bowls and some toys- she will be safe in there and dogs usually don't pee in their beds, so she should go on the pads. And when you see her going...praise praise parise!!!!:aktion033:

She's a baby, it's gonna take time.

When she's out of the pen with you, place her on the pad often and always say the same thing...she'll get to know the word, for example "go potty" or "do your pee pees" or "do your business" or "go on the pad" ....what ever...


----------



## Elizabeth Anne

Oh my gosh you guys! Thank you so much for the encouraging words and so many helpful suggestions! I've read over them twice now and I'm taking notes. 

I did try her crate next to my bed but she barked for an hour straight even with my fingers through the crate...and finally I just couldn't handle it anymore. Maybe I'll try again and this time put her on my nightstand? Or the laundry basket sounds interesting! 

I'm in mid-Michigan so if anyone is close by, let me know! 

Thanks again everyone!!!! I love Layla so much and want her to have a wonderful life!


----------



## Elizabeth Anne

Oh and the exercise pen-Hmmmm...she didn't do well when we gated her in our extra bathroom, so I wonder if she'll hate being penned in an exercise area. But, I'm going to talk it over with my husband.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Here us a picture of the Iris x pen that most of us use. You can buy it on .amazon and buy extra panels for it. It!s not too expensive. There are sturdier kinds for children sold at Walmart also.


----------



## pammy4501

At 10 weeks you have a bonafide baby on your hands. So expect that you will have night time waking, crying and potty accidents. This is a good representation of what a puppy area should look like. The blue material is pishpad. It's a big washable potty pad. What every potty pad you use, it should be 100% covering the floor of the area. It should be small and contained. When you can't have 100% attention on her, she should be in here. And the smaller crate can be brought to your bedroom for sleep time. Then if she wakes, you can take her to her potty spot right away. Don't make too many potty spots either. Just one spot, and be consistent.


----------



## puppydoll

Elizabeth, my Carley is almost 13 weeks. I have the iris pen but my little girl can climb out so I ordered the top for it....just a thought. She has a tiny crate and I put it on a folding chair which makes her bed height. I make her pee and poo if possible before I put in the crate to sleep. Sometimes when the lights are out she will bark or whine. First I put my fingers in through the crate door so she can lick them and know I am there. If that doesn't quiet her down after a bit, I take her outside again (or to the pee pad) to see if she needs to go potty. Usually persistent barking means she needs to go. I praise her but leave all the lights out while taking her to the pad or outside (outside light is on to see but not both lights outside). I try to not over excite her and I am a sleeping walking zombie. A few times she will come back in after peeing, I'll put her in her crate and she starts barking again. I try the finger thing and if she persists, I take her out again...and she usually does a big job.
Congratulations on your baby!!! You are in for a lot of fun!!


----------



## SammieMom

Elizabeth Anne said:


> Oh and the exercise pen-Hmmmm...she didn't do well when we gated her in our extra bathroom, so I wonder if she'll hate being penned in an exercise area. But, I'm going to talk it over with my husband.


They don't do well in rooms. I tried that too for couple days.. The pen should be in open area so she can see you. I used the area off the kitchen looking into the den. They won't be afraid. It's not same as a gated room. She was in a pen probably at the breeders. Takes a bit for them to adjust. You have many months to go with all this training and leaving her alone too. There is a lower height but I got the 24" (?) taller pen. No way they get over top, but you have to pull a rod out or open gate to enter. 
You can't step over it. But it's safe. Pam's photo looks like ours.


----------



## Elizabeth Anne

I think I ordered the 24" tall one. I'll have to go double check now. 

I'm happy to hear she will like it better than the gated room. 

I'm going to try her next to my bed on a folding chair (thanks Puppydoll) 

I'm confused about one thing...when I set up my exercise pen, do I still have a pee pad somewhere else in the house as her potty place?


----------



## SammieMom

So glad you got one!!! She is in the pen for while. If your not holding her and or with her she goes in the pen. Or she will pee. She's took young to know to go to a pad outside pen. You have awhile to get her pad trained. She's a baby. I used pee pads all over pen hen decreased them over time. Like Pam said for now just let her use this as her pad spot. Right after she goes (often) take her out to play. If you gotta do something put her back. She gonna cry when you leave room. Be ready. Can you post pic of the crate? I kept mind on floor. She could see me. The edit till she gets used to it. Can take awhile. As she ages you can add your permanent area for pads. Be figuring out where that will be now but just let her go in pen for wile. I never used pads all over house. Some put one on each end of house, I used the pen/crate nite/then the final spot in a spare bathroom (not too far away). It took good year before they were housebroken. I also started walking them after all puppy shots. And you may want to look as there are many good sticky posts in the training section too on all this. Are there other dogs in house?


----------



## Grace'sMom

No, you don't put any pads anywhere else. Her pen is where she will be going potty. This will help her learn that the rest of the house is off limits for potty. Like Sammie's Mom said: WHen she is older and pad trained you can figure out where you want the pad to be in your house... 

Like others said: They do not do well in rooms alone. When I got Grace I thought I didn't need an xpen, that it was just an extra..... But after getting one, I wished I had gotten it sooner.

It took her a bit to get used to the pen, but now she loves it, and will go in it and lay on her bed by herself.

These dogs are just so little that a room or a large space is just too big for them. Plus when I leave Grace and she's in her pen, I know she isn't eating something off the floor or getting stuck behind the couch.... 

I would try having her crate on your nightstand. I've heard some people say that worked for them, because the puppy can see you.

They are like newborns at this age. Larger breed puppies come to you more like young toddlers. But a 10 week maltese is like a newborn.

So expect her to wake you up and need attention in the night. It will pass... usually by 16 weeks they are sleeping much better.


----------



## Elizabeth Anne

Thanks again everyone! Really, you are all so helpful, especially to someone like me who has never had a dog!

A little progress report on Layla: I now put her crate on my bedside nightstand right next to my bed and she sleeps beautifully!! No more pitiful barking all night and she has her voice back and is much more rested now.

Potty training is not going so hot, but my x-pen should be here Monday or Tuesday and I am keeping my fingers crossed this will make the difference.

I ordered the book-"How to Train Your Dog in Seven Days" and it seems the xpen is part of that training, so I'm very hopeful. 

I'm sure I'll need more guidance and reassurance in the upcoming weeks, but I wanted you all to know I appreciate each of you taking the time to help me! I hope to some day return the favor!


----------



## lydiatug

I'm so glad its going better! Consistency is key, and don't forget to use a special "word" for going potty, they will respond to it the rest of their lives and pretty much go on command. It certainly helps when we're traveling : )


----------



## Canada

Everyone has given wonderful advice, so I just wanted to add some more reassurance that she sounds like a perfectly normal young pup. 
I think that most have us have been through these stages, and they fly by soooo fast, so I would just like to add: take lots of pics when she's young and take lots of mental snapshots!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Remember that she is young, and Maltese puppies can take longer to house train. Consistency is vital, like everyone has said.

She may not train in 7 days, so I don't want you to get frustrated. Very very few Maltese puppies can do it that fast at this young. And many that are housetrained early on still slip up when certain milestones happen.

These puppies have super tiny bladders... so just remember you will have to make sure she is in her xpen often.


----------



## Oakley Jackson

I used this pen for Oakley when he came home, he still sleeps in it. He was young too. It had his bed and pee pads, so when he got out of bed he had no choice but to use the pee pad. I praised him and gave him a treat. Then I would let him out with me for awhile. I have to say he was very easy to train. I also have the x pen but he sleeps in this pen. I never crate trained him and that may have been a mistake. Good luck! She will get it!


----------



## kilodzul

Glad that there's a progress! Sounds like she is smart and sweet little puppy.


----------

